# Faux Marble Panels



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Here are some more pictures of some faux marble......Hey RCP did you ever meet that faux finisher ??

Michael Tust


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Very nice!
I wish I had that much talent!
Sage


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

michael tust said:


> Here are some more pictures of some faux marble......Hey RCP did you ever meet that faux finisher ??
> 
> Michael Tust


Those look great! Truly a talent!
Still trying to hook up with her, I did find another one I am in contact with.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

sage said:


> Very nice!
> I wish I had that much talent!
> Sage


Thank you Sage...Your comment is very much appreciated. Just learning technics and some practice... Just like strait painting. practice...trail and error...

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

RCP said:


> Those look great! Truly a talent!
> Still trying to hook up with her, I did find another one I am in contact with.


Thank you RCP !!! Am interested in the results of your faux finisher choice.

Michael Tust


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looking really good Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats great Mike! If you didn't seem so sincere I would call you a liar and say that has to be real stone
How big are they and are they samples for homeowners?
Again, very nice work.


----------



## ecopainter (Mar 15, 2009)

F$%#& Awesome


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Looking really good Michael. :thumbsup:


Thanks Sean !!!!

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Bender said:


> Thats great Mike! If you didn't seem so sincere I would call you a liar and say that has to be real stone
> How big are they and are they samples for homeowners?
> Again, very nice work.[/q
> 
> ...


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

ecopainter said:


> F$%#& Awesome


Thanks eco

Michael Tust


----------



## GreenPainter (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## evelienmolenaar (Jan 8, 2010)

Makes me want to join in (doing marble)


----------



## saveonpainting (Mar 17, 2010)

Sarah matteson of southebey's is an expert in this subject


----------



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

Michael, I've been doing these finishes for years, if I can ever help you give me a call. (888) 378-FAUX (3289)


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Michael,

Those are very old Panels done in Acrylics... I will try to post some Pictures of more recent work. I will keep you in mind if we are in need of an assistant. You should post some pics of your Marbling / Graining for us to see.


Michael Tust


----------

